
Tesla cars use 'runit' for Linux init system (as opposed to systemd, etc.) - drudru11
https://old.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/arfwvm/some_sw_internals_of_tesla_autopilot_node_hw2/
======
JdeBP
It is a custom version of runit, moreover. Vanilla svlogd does not have -L and
-M options.

------
drudru11
I'm always interested in learning about things like this. For example, it was
really neat to learn that the Intel SME ran the Minix microkernel. Or it was
neat to learn that the Apple secure enclave was running the L4 microkernel.

